# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfare ju ka bere te buzeqeshni sot?

## GANGO of SG

dikush qe me pruni dreken te puna...  "hey i bought lunch, let's have lunch together.."   


ncncncn  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Duke lexu forumin e duke u pertypur, pjeshke- kaloi manageri, c'a po ha tha? -pjeshke ja keputa shqip. Lol

----------


## GANGO of SG

ahahah! teper alkol ne pjeshket e sotit e pink?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

dhe i leshoi goja leng mantagjerit

 :pa dhembe: 

apo o nga ato qe ha rrush ai

lol

----------


## GANGO of SG

> *apo o nga ato qe ha rrush ai*
> 
> lol


 wahahaha! The best!

Ups pink kjo nuk durohet. te ka ofendu managerin!

----------


## PINK

Do ju fus 1Ban te dyve tani, ta merrni vesht mire e tua lej buzeqeshjen n'mes. Lol

----------


## GANGO of SG

> Do ju fus 1Ban te dyve tani, ta merrni vesht mire e tua lej buzeqeshjen n'mes. Lol


hapa temen dhe kurr nuk em falanderove  por don mem ba ban pa paralajmrim, so mean..........

----------


## elsaa

Andreas si gjithmone  :buzeqeshje:  

Ps. Pink mos jua ngri buzeqeshjen robve se gjynof .... sidomos KAT

----------


## Nete

Disa..por do ta veqoja ...shkuam me dy shoqe tek mikesha  e njeres,shume mire..por kur dolen te na percjellin ajo ka oborin pak si perpjeteze,ndersa shoqja qe kishte femijen ne karroce e mbante mos ti rreshqas..e ne vend se tu thot diten e mir iu zgjat doren u thot si jeniiiii...ato mbeten a :pa dhembe:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

njeri ne semafor
kisha haruar te ndizja sinjalin qe te merja kthesen majtaslol
e me tha moj shoqe modelka  e  makines   nuk ka sinjale

----------


## saura

Nje i pafytyr....

----------


## e panjohura

Kush Ju tha qe kam buzqesh????

----------


## *suada*

Nje dele ketu ne forum.

----------


## Lordlover

Një lajm qe mora përmes telefonit para dy orëve, më bëri te buzëqesh dhe të ndjehem mirë.

----------


## uj me gaz

> Duke lexu forumin e duke u pertypur, pjeshke- kaloi manageri, c'a po ha tha? -pjeshke ja keputa shqip. Lol


ca duhej t'i thoje? peach?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

nje lajm qe lexova ne gazete  ku fliste 
 se si  kompanite ajrore italiane paskan shpik nje si tip karrige qe nuk rrin as i ulur dhe as ne kembe, po diku intermedier dmth rrine ne semi ne kembe diku i mbeshtetur  me qellim qe te ngushtohen hapesirat midis rreshtave te pasagjereve dhe keshtu te kete sa me shume vend per sa me shume pasagjera.
Si erdhen kohet , tani kur te duhet te blesh nje bilet avioni do duhet te zgjedhesh edhe pozicionin , ne kembe dhe skic , apo ulur , shtrire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*Suada,me fotot qe ka derguar*

----------


## shtrigaa

po ja forumi

----------


## Lexuesi_

...Nje enderr e trishtueshme mbreme.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nje artikull gazete...ngjarje e ndodhur ne 10 Shtator....
Nje grup piratesh somalez,shkuan per te kapur nje anije qe ndodhet ne mes te detit...
Por kur hipin ne anije e gjejne,bosh pa personel o marinar,e me motora te fikur...
Duke mos ditur,se çfar te benin;marin ne telefon firmen e anijes o "shoqerin" e saj..
Pyesin-Ku ka shkuar personeli,perse marinaret nuk ndodhen ne anije???
Nga ana tjeter e telefonit i pergjigjen :bjondja: e marinaret kane shkuar me pushime,jane ne vakance.
(mire qe u shkoi puna kot!por edhe tallen me piratet e shkret...).

Marinaret ishin ne nje dhome te blinduar ne anije.Lajmerojne......e piratet e shkrete i kapin.

----------

